# Go Ahead And Say It... STUPID STUPID STUPID



## lovealways_jami

LOL I was just looking at my siggy pic of them kissing, I should have knew she was going to be trouble from the first time I let them be together!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Sounds like you might become a grandma???? Yikes. Can you board Diesel during the day until Kero is 'done'?


----------



## lovealways_jami

How much do you think something like that would cost? Right now with Keith not working theres not a lot of extra change laying around.... THIS SUCKS


----------



## PeanutsMom

Wanna drive her to Elwood? lol Wait make that Deisel to Elwood, Peanut is intact too.:doh:


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> How much do you think something like that would cost? Right now with Keith not working theres not a lot of extra change laying around.... THIS SUCKS


I have faith in you Jami  You'll figure it out. Hopefully someone here has some suggestions. I wish I had kept Peanuts dungeon errr crate. I could offer you the gate enclosure, but a male wanting a female in heat would just laugh at that attempt at confinement.

If you were up for a road trip, the Noblesville low cost spay neuter clinic is great, and you just drop off at 7 am on the specific days of the week and pick up at like 5 or 6. They did Peaches for me and my MIL's cat only cost 27 dollars to spay.
http://www.lowcostclinic.org/images/prices.jpg


----------



## lovealways_jami

I think they will be okay for 2 weeks, right? This has been bugging me all day....
They are loving it outside Shelly. You would think they would be misreable but its 75 here today with a breeze. I put a pool in their cage and its ALL shaded so they arent overheating. They are loving life right now. Yesterday I got them both a HUGE bone ... it was sooo cute... it was bigger than Kero I think!


----------



## lovealways_jami

YES! Lets send Diesel to Elwood and you send Peaches to Merom!


----------



## AndyFarmer

lovealways_jami said:


> How much do you think something like that would cost? Right now with Keith not working theres not a lot of extra change laying around.... THIS SUCKS


Well I have about 20 Dirks fund crates in my garage I'd lend ya....oh wait, you're in Indiana :doh:

Roadtrip??? j/k This does suck. Do you know anyone who has a crate you can borrow?


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> I think they will be okay for 2 weeks, right? This has been bugging me all day....
> They are loving it outside Shelly. You would think they would be misreable but its 75 here today with a breeze. I put a pool in their cage and its ALL shaded so they arent overheating. They are loving life right now. Yesterday I got them both a HUGE bone ... it was sooo cute... it was bigger than Kero I think!


When you get home, invade Kero's personal privacy a bit and check her down there to see if it's swollen. Call me if it is. We'll figure something out. We don't want her following in her Mommy's footsteps having babies too young. They do say it's a pattern.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I dont know anyone around here! Maybe just maybe someone will watch Diesel ... But the problem is I dont know anyone. I do have a yard lead but it scares me too much to leave him out there without being able know whats going on all day. Someone would probably steal him.


----------



## AndyFarmer

lovealways_jami said:


> Yesterday I got them both a HUGE bone ... it was sooo cute... it was bigger than Kero I think!


You mean like this one??? (That's AF btw, back in the day)


----------



## lovealways_jami

We So Need To Trade.... Can I Say Shes Swollen Just So You Will Send Peaches My Way? Maybe He Will Come Back With A Better Attitude After Buddy Kicks His Butt


----------



## FranH

Try to get a friend to take him for awhile or board him. Boarding is alot less expensive than a litter of puppies.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Jill, it was just like that one! HAHA... And she looked just like that.


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> We So Need To Trade.... Can I Say Shes Swollen Just So You Will Send Peaches My Way? Maybe He Will Come Back With A Better Attitude After Buddy Kicks His Butt


Buddy is pretty grumpy and whiny with his hurt foot right now You don't want Peaches, she will howl if you go inside while she is outside for even a minute.lol


----------



## lovealways_jami

Shelly, maybe we could trade just for fun. LOL! I would love to keep Peaches for maybe a week or so.... Maybe we could try when I take vacation? LOL! Or yall could just bring the whole crew down and stay a weekend?


----------



## lovealways_jami

Camping Trip!!!! Ive got the perfect place


----------



## AndyFarmer

Now you girls are thinking!!! VACATION!


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> Camping Trip!!!! Ive got the perfect place


 Sounds great to me, as long as were not staying at the Linton Motel this time with Lurch staying in the room next door:uhoh:. lol No trades though, my girls can't make it one day without their Peachy cream. She's turned into the best kids dog I could ever have imagined.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Shelly you are such a party pooper... LOL! How about you just borrow Diesel and Let Mommy beat him up for being all up on her little girl?


----------



## PeanutsMom

lovealways_jami said:


> Shelly you are such a party pooper... LOL! How about you just borrow Diesel and Let Mommy beat him up for being all up on her little girl?


Now that, would happen! Peaches pinned Blue and growled in his face for trying to mount her. She just was not having it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

You'll have to get a crate. Either borrow it back from the person you gave it to, or buy another one. Check craigslist for used crates. I see tons of them daily here in Los Angeles on craigslist.


----------



## PeanutsMom

maybe Keith could build a separate pin for Deisel till he gets his surgery? You can usually find used chain link fencing on craigslist in free section.


----------



## tintallie

go buy a crate.


----------



## PeanutsMom

But wouldn't you think crating a dog outside, the dog would get more heated being confined in the small space available in a crate? I would think throwing together a smallish pin made of chain link or wood, would be a better idea in this circumstance.


----------



## tintallie

I would still keep the female inside in a crate. It's been known to happen that a male can get tied to a female through chainlink fencing. What type of fencing is around the perimeter of the property? If she is in heat, other neighbourhood dogs can smell her too...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

How about boarding Diesel for a while...If it's been suggested or you've already said you can't board him, my apologies. I haven't read all of the posts.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Crate the female inside.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

BTW, why can't you neuter the male for another two weeks? That would solve part of your problem, then you'd just have to keep your female from neighborhood dogs.


----------



## mylissyk

Funny thread. But seriously you do have to keep them physically seperated, and chain link or a metal crate won't do it. They can still get together through that type of fencing.

Ask the people Keith gave the crates to for them back, and crate Kero in the house during the day while you are gone. If not that, then close her in the laundry room or bathroom. 

Or, if she is not bleeding, have her spayed right away, like tomorrow. There are low cost clinics available nearly everywhere.


----------



## kwhit

Call any of your local rescues and tell them of your situation. More than likely they will loan you a crate, and then you could even donate a small amount for their trouble. People in rescue will do just about ANYTHING to prevent another litter of puppies being born. There are TOO MANY unwanted dogs as it is. Please do everything in your power to keep them apart. 

Call local shelters and vets, also. Exhaust all options. Keep them seperated from now until she's completely over her heat, just to be sure. It's a hassle, but that's what you buy into when you have intact dogs. Good luck.

Edited to add: A male can still impregnate a female for at least a week and I think it might be up to a month after a neuter. Also, if a male ties with a recently spayed female, it can kill her. So no matter what the OP decides, the two will still have to be seperated for awhile.


----------



## AmyinAr

ditto quiz, get the male neutered now so you don't have to worry and then you can spay after she's done with this heat


----------



## mylissyk

Having Diesel neutered is obviously a good idea, but keep in mind that he will still be fertile for a while after the surgery so they still need to be kept apart if she is in heat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

FlyingQuizini said:


> BTW, why can't you neuter the male for another two weeks? That would solve part of your problem, then you'd just have to keep your female from neighborhood dogs.


I seem to remember that a neutered dog can still sire a litter for a short time immediately after neutering.:uhoh: So you don't think I'm nuts. http://www.bestfriends.org/nomorehomelesspets/pdf/mythsbabies.pdf I only know about this because a friend of mine needed to worry about this after her recently neutered male met up with her in heat female.


----------



## AmyinAr

Kimm said:


> I seem to remember that a neutered dog can still sire a litter for a short time immediately after neutering.:uhoh:


even so, it would be a good time to have him a little down and out since he will have to be away from his friend no matter what and he's gotta do it sometime right? Might be easier to keep them apart if he doesn't feel 100%?


----------



## tintallie

Kimm said:


> I seem to remember that a neutered dog can still sire a litter for a short time immediately after neutering.:uhoh:


It takes a few months for the body to no longer have any more testosterone or live swimmers. Even men that have had vasectomies have to wait months before their bodies are clear.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

AmyinAr said:


> even so, it would be a good time to have him a little down and out since he will have to be away from his friend no matter what and he's gotta do it sometime right? Might be easier to keep them apart if he doesn't feel 100%?


 
True...but maybe this information is something people should be made aware of, if it's correct of course.


----------



## fostermom

Puppies could kill her at her age. I would suggest a crate and crating her in the house. She is just a puppy still, it would be devastating if she got pregnant.


----------



## cubbysan

Call a shelter, the shelter near me will board in cases of emergency ( or find a temporary foster) and they also lend out crates.


----------



## Heidi36oh

How far is it from you to Ohio, I can keep Diesel for a little while, also have a x-large crate that's not used.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yep, shes def. in heat... I think she just started today. She was on top of Diesel when I got home. They cant go in the house, its under construction BIG TIME. I think I will keep Kerosene in the Garage... its still standing (I dont know why I didnt think of this until I talked to Shelly earlier... Stupid) My house was badly damaged in a storm here in Indiana. 

Heidi, it is so nice of you to try to help me so much. I really appreciate the kindness everyone has shown in this thread... this was such a stupid mistake. I had previously planned on being able to seperate them in the house. Otherwise I wouldve taken the advice to have her spayed early. 

I cant neuter Diesel for two weeks because I dont get paid for 2 weeks. I know thats hard for some to understand but when your house about falls down unexpectedly theres not a lot of money to work with.


----------



## Heidi36oh

lovealways_jami said:


> Yep, shes def. in heat... I think she just started today. She was on top of Diesel when I got home. They cant go in the house, its under construction BIG TIME. I think I will keep Kerosene in the Garage... its still standing (I dont know why I didnt think of this until I talked to Shelly earlier... Stupid) My house was badly damaged in a storm here in Indiana.
> 
> Heidi, it is so nice of you to try to help me so much. I really appreciate the kindness everyone has shown in this thread... this was such a stupid mistake. I had previously planned on being able to seperate them in the house. Otherwise I wouldve taken the advice to have her spayed early.
> 
> I cant neuter Diesel for two weeks because I dont get paid for 2 weeks. I know thats hard for some to understand but when your house about falls down unexpectedly theres not a lot of money to work with.


I completely understand where you coming from, believe me. I'm the only one right now that gets a paycheck and it's tough to make it. I wish I had some funds to help with the neuter but I don't. The offer still stands, I can meet you half way


----------



## mylissyk

Boy do I understand the money situation! I hope you work it out.

Hey, we need current pics of both of them!


----------



## lovealways_jami

mylissyk said:


> Boy do I understand the money situation! I hope you work it out.
> 
> Hey, we need current pics of both of them!


The only current pics I could get of them would be Kerosene on top of him.... geesh, what kinda dog did I get here?


----------



## goldieluvr

Jami,
We're in the exact same situation, so I know how you're feeling. Bonnie has already been through one heat, Bear was just about 6 months old, but he still knew what he was doing. Because I'm home all day it was fairly easy then to keep them apart, gated off in separate areas, etc.
However, she is just about ready to go into heat again, and this time it won't be so easy. He is already driving us nuts, and her too! He will be going into a kennel when the time comes to separate them, and/or staying at my daughter's house. The kennel will be expensive, but our house is so small, I don't think I would be able to keep them separated for very long. 
We could trade if we lived closer! I'm in New York, too far away, but I'll be thinking about you.....


----------



## Ljilly28

Goldieluvr, do you live close to Ithaca?


----------



## Gwen

Are these dogs show quality meant for future breeding purposes? If not, WHY WERE THEY NOT SPAYED OR NEUTERED MONTHS AGO??????? 

As far as your financial inability to pay for a neuter, I'm sure that your vet would agree to extend you a bit of credit (considering the circumstances) to get the neuter done. You could then pay the vet when you get your next pay cheque. If your vet won't, contact another or your local vet training facility/university as they quite often have low cost clinics.

As it was previously noted, not only is your bitch too young to have a litter of puppies, but it is much more expensive to properly raise a litter of puppies than it is to spay/neuter, board, buy a crate, SOMETHING!!!!! 

You've got all kind of suggestions from here - USE THEM!!!!!!! (or do you really want a litter of puppies?????)

I apologize upfront for being so blunt but should you not have done something MONTHS ago...... this is something that you must consider when you bring a four legged kid into your home! Yes, they're EXPENSIVE!


----------



## AmyinAr

lovealways_jami said:


> Yep, shes def. in heat... I think she just started today. She was on top of Diesel when I got home. They cant go in the house, its under construction BIG TIME. I think I will keep Kerosene in the Garage... its still standing (I dont know why I didnt think of this until I talked to Shelly earlier... Stupid) My house was badly damaged in a storm here in Indiana.
> 
> Heidi, it is so nice of you to try to help me so much. I really appreciate the kindness everyone has shown in this thread... this was such a stupid mistake. I had previously planned on being able to seperate them in the house. Otherwise I wouldve taken the advice to have her spayed early.
> 
> I cant neuter Diesel for two weeks because I dont get paid for 2 weeks. I know thats hard for some to understand but when your house about falls down unexpectedly theres not a lot of money to work with.


So they were on top of each other already? You definitely should have separated them yesterday, I thought that was the plan? Seriously, find someone else to care for one of them NOW! as far as the money for neuter, look into care credit


----------



## FlyingQuizini

More than likely you can find a place that will give you a voucher to cover the cost of the neuter or spay.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Gwen said:


> Are these dogs show quality meant for future breeding purposes? If not, WHY WERE THEY NOT SPAYED OR NEUTERED MONTHS AGO???????
> 
> As far as your financial inability to pay for a neuter, I'm sure that your vet would agree to extend you a bit of credit (considering the circumstances) to get the neuter done. You could then pay the vet when you get your next pay cheque. If your vet won't, contact another or your local vet training facility/university as they quite often have low cost clinics.
> 
> As it was previously noted, not only is your bitch too young to have a litter of puppies, but it is much more expensive to properly raise a litter of puppies than it is to spay/neuter, board, buy a crate, SOMETHING!!!!!
> 
> You've got all kind of suggestions from here - USE THEM!!!!!!! (or do you really want a litter of puppies?????)
> 
> I apologize upfront for being so blunt but should you not have done something MONTHS ago...... this is something that you must consider when you bring a four legged kid into your home! Yes, they're EXPENSIVE!


I started a thread awhile back asking this EXACT same group of people if I should spay her early and EVERYONE SAID NO! In the same thread I asked if I should go ahead and neuter Diesel AND EVERYONE SAID WAIT UNTIL HE WAS OLDER. So... lets recap here... now Ive made a mistake that Ive followed everyones advice previously... Hmmm confused?
Gwen, let me recap for you just in case you missed some things... I know they are expensive, and at the time I had LOTS AND LOTS OF MONEY. They WERE indoors where they couldve been seperated THEN MY HOUSE WAS TORN DOWN BY A STORM. NOW they are outside while my house is being reconstructed THEN they are going back in. I HAVE NOOOOOOOO MONEY AT THE PRESENT TIME. Oh I got an idea... maybe I should just give them to someone who can afford them, I mean its practically unheard of for someone to have a problem in life where they are low on money and in a jam, what kind of pet owner am I... geesh why didnt I think of that before I got them... I def. shouldve predicted all of this was going to happen... Gotcha:no:


----------



## lovealways_jami

And did anyone see the post where I said they were seperated?


----------



## AndyFarmer

Good for you Jami


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jami, 

The topic of spaying and neutering is controversial. I've always had my dogs spayed and neutered at 6 months. I may be wrong in doing so, but I hope you don't think I told you to wait. My childhood dog lived to be 16 and was spayed at 6 months. Sparky was a bit older, but she lived to be 17. I know some say it's healthier to wait and it makes me feel guilty that Shadow was young when we had him neutered.

When it comes to age, I just don't know what is right. We had Shadow neutered at 6 months old because our next door neighbors had an unspayed GR. The neighbors not far away breed their Newfies. The Vet told me it was probably best to think about neutering Shadow so we did. Tucker was neutered at 10 months old. I think it was part of his previous owner's contract.


----------



## AmyinAr

Jami,

I'm confused where they are separated as you said they were on top of each other, that is all 

If you asked that question you would have no doubt received many different opinions, I can't imagine a majority saying not to spay until she's at an age that she goes into heat. For health reasons (and responsibility reasons) I am always in those threads saying 6 months no question for females. I understand there are other issues with males so I stay out of that as I don't have them.

I'm sorry things have gotten tough but they will only get tougher if you have puppies! Look at the title of this thread, you knew you had a problem ... we are agreeing and telling you what a big problem it is ... if they are now separated awesome and I apologize for misunderstanding your "on top of each other" comment 

care credit ... look into it, it can help you


----------



## lovealways_jami

Kimm, thanks for letting me know this, and thank you for at least being nice... I know you being involved in rescue you see things like this and think "Here we go again" but it was honestly so unexpected the way this turned out. Of course I dont want to breed them, my god! I went into panic yesterday because her coming into heat was the last thing I needed on my plate. Shes safe in the garage and its air conditioned. I wish I wouldve taken the vets advice and have had her spayed earlier, its just soooo many people on here said to let her go through her first heat. Shes only been in for maybe a day or so... and Diesel had no interest in her at all. Ive never seen him on her... I think everythings going to be okay. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## lovealways_jami

She was on top of him LOL... maybe not funny to some but there wasnt a whole lot of action on Diesels part.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Maybe we should close the thread now that this is resolved and let people learn from my mistakes in search... I dont want this to become a heated debate, as the problem in temporarily solved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I understand why you waited. I've felt those pangs of guilt after reading the reasons not to spay and neuter early, but at least I had history on my side to make me think Shadow would be okay if I had him neutered young. Of course, he is a male and I dealt only with spaying. 

I may be off a bit when speaking of Sparky's age. I think it was during her first heat she was spayed. In fact, my DH put her out in the yard after I told him he couldn't and a male "hooked" up with her. We brought her to the Vet immediately to be spayed. Talk about irresponsibility on DH's part. He just didn't get it!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Yeah!!!!! A happy ending


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I just wanted to offer hugs Jami.


----------



## AmyinAr

Jami, I found your thread about spaying, sounds like your vet was early knife happy, there were several people on the first page even suggesting 6 months, I think that vet just scared you off, don't blame ya! ... hope you've found another eek!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Thanks... its been such a bad year for me... 
I just hope theres a little ounce of hope that things will get better... 
Im not sure I could take a whole lot more.


----------



## PeanutsMom

wow, this thread had some activity. I'm sure she'll miss Deisel being in the garage for a bit, but atleast there won't be puppies. How long should she keep them separated? I'm pretty sure I read that even after she stops bleeding it can still happen?


----------

